# One who conquers



## brazil_ana

Hey guys,

How can I say this in Greek: "One who conquers shall have this heritage."

Thanks!


----------



## Traduita

What exactly is the meaning of "one who conquers"? What are they going to conquer?


----------



## brazil_ana

It's from the bible, it's about being capable of being a winner at whatever one tries out.


----------



## jefrek

I will reply to you with a rather archaic version of Greek:
"Ο νικών θέλει κληρονομίσει"---> o nikon theli klironomisi 

but because we live in 2009 I would rather say: ekinos pou katakta, tha exi aytin tin klironomia.


----------



## jefrek

And I bet you found that in Revelation 21:7

He that overcometh shall inherit all things; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.


----------



## Traduita

Ok, if it is Revelation 21:7, you can say "auta tha ta klironomisei o nikitis", (the Translation of United Bible Society, 1989), or "o nikitis tha ta klironomisei auta", "opoios nikhsei tha ta klhronomhsei auta" (my variations). Κατακτά  does not have the same meaning as conquer or overcome in this context, I think.
The original quote from Revelation is "ὁ νικῶν ἔσται αὐτῳ ταῦτα". / o nikōn estai autō tauta/ o nikon estai afto tafta".


----------



## jefrek

Vamvas: Ο νικών θέλει κληρονομήσει τα πάντα
Filos: Αυτός που νικάει θα κληρονομήσει τα πάντα
Greek Orthodox: ὁ νικῶν, ἔσται αὐτῷ ταῦτα
Greek Stephanus: ὁ νικῶν κληρονομήσει πάντα
Logos: Αυτά θα τα κληρονομήσει όποιος νικάει

All above translations express more or less the same idea...is just a matter of preference which one you choose. Personally speaking, I would vote for the first two.


----------



## orthophron

Hi. I am still not sure if brazil_ana's post is connected to 21-7 of Apocalypse of John: ... ὁ νικῶν, ἔσται αὐτῷ ταῦτα, ...
Anyway, if I were to translate it, I would first try to find the verb whose subject is "ὁ νικῶν".


----------



## brazil_ana

It's inspired in the Bible but the meaning I want to express is the one I said before: being successful at anything due to a winning heritage line.


----------

